# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Retaining Mudstone

## ednaruby

We have a steep site cut needing a retaining wall 1.4m.  The whole 1400 is mudstone (class A).  Soil test guy said if its battered to 60deg or minimum 70deg it won't need retaining.  However we do have a long length across the rear which is cut vertical and needs some sort of retaining.  My query is, would 2400 hardwood sleepers with steel I beams do the job.   Mind you the site has been cut for several months with rain (some heavy falls as well) and NOTHING has moved.   :Confused:

----------

